# lagg of 2 lagg interfaces, or ?



## crispyduck (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi,

Is it possible to do failover on two LACP uplinks?

I have a host with two lacp trunk uplinks to different switches. On these trunks are several vlans, one of them is my mgmt vlan, which I would like to be accessable even if one of the switches fails.

So is it possible to make a failover lagg above two lacp lagg interfaces or is there any other way to make one ip address accessable also when one uplink/switch fails?

Thanks,
Crispyduck


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

I'd probably bridge(4) them and let STP take care of the failover bit. You typically rely on spanning tree for redundancy on switches.


----------



## crispyduck (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks, I already thought about bridging but was not sure if this will work or if this is possible with a vlan. I will try it.

The host should be a NFS/iSCSI datastore for some ESXi hosts and also shares files via SMB. As I am limited to 1GB I use LACP and multipathing.

I have two other hosts in a HAST ha, which each have 1 LACP (4x1GB) uplink to only one of the switches. On them are 6 vlans, 4 for for multipathing on different subnets, one for mgmt and one for smb.
This works great. 

Now this additional host will not be in a ha, so for switch fault tolerance (not stackable) I created one lagg0 to switch0 and one lagg1 to switch1. Put 2 multipath vlans on lagg0 and two on lagg1, this works, and if a switch fails the two paths fail. But where to put the mgmt and smb vlan?
I will try/play with bridging; any other /better ideas for my setup?

What I am actually also trying to find out is, if it is possible to configure the FreeBSD network redundancy the way it is done on the VMware ESXi hosts.
There I have 4 uplinks, all active and not configured in a portchannel/lacp.
The vswitch is set to route based on originating virtual port, so the ESXi host assigns the VM vnics to one of the physical uplinks.
The 4 portgroups (4vlans) with the vmknics for multipathing have all only one of the uplinks as active and the other 3 as standby configured.
With this setup multipathing works well and the VMs/mgmt vmknic are still reachable when one link fails.

I am already searching a while, but dident found any possibility to do a similar setup on FreeBSD. 
Its somehow like making multiple failover lagg with failover order on the same hw interfaces. Or a load-balancing lagg where for each vlan can be defined a preferred physical interface.

Any way to do something like that? 

crispyduck


----------

